# My collection of carving tools



## Clarkswoodworking (Jan 13, 2018)

Here is my collection of carving tools I have
Names like Swiss and Ashley + some unknown 
The roll of carving tools is my traveling set
Thanks


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

dang, thats a whole lotta sharpening waiting to happen,

nice collection

Rj


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

yes - nice set….. are they all new ?
photos of some of your projects would be nice to see.
you can post them in your "projects" section.

you can tell if a tool is new or not by the amount of blood drops on the handle.
[wait until you start using and sharpening them and you will understand].

when your collection expands, and it will, you need to keep a photographic record
of it for insurance purposes. one never knows how an unexpected tragedy can
wipe out all your prized tools in one quick swoop.

Welcome Aboard.


----------



## Clarkswoodworking (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks everyone 
I know that a sharp tool is a must!
So thanks to offer up I picked up a Tormek 2000 for $50
Just need to learn how to use it


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW! That's quite a selection of Carving Tools!


----------



## Clarkswoodworking (Jan 13, 2018)

Who said I knew how to carve ? I just like collecting tools 
Just kidding 
I either sell them or give them away
I'll dig up something 
Scott


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

it took me over 40 years to accumulate this "collection".
it soon outgrew the store bought leather roll so I made a new one out of canvas.
and now it is too small….... and I don't think about decreasing the inventory LOL - but to get more !!
if you know how to sew and have a decent machine, you can get some canvas and 
make yourself a really nice tool roll/wrap for the ones you want to keep.










.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Well . . . between you and John, that's quite a collection for each of you. Nice price for the Tormex, and I'm interested in hearing what you think of it when you start using it, especially what kind of results you get with the honing attachments. One thing that I would recommend for honing, is to get yourself a bar of the Flexcut Gold Polishing Compound (https://www.flexcut.com/home/category/sharpening-supplies). Take a look at the Flexcut tool edges in your collection, and you should see mirror finishes if they are still in the original factory condition. That extra bit of honing, that a lot of carvers do not do, sure makes your carving tools do an easier, smoother cut as you work. There is also a good explanation of honing on their site at . . . 
https://www.flexcut.com/customer-service/resources/sharpening/

Welcome to LJ's, and I hope to see your upcoming projects.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

You can buy clear tubing from a hardware store to put over the blades of those knives to avoid dulling and chipping. Nice set!


----------



## SeanWiedeman (Jan 24, 2018)

> it took me over 40 years to accumulate this "collection".
> it soon outgrew the store bought leather roll so I made a new one out of canvas.
> and now it is too small….... and I don t think about decreasing the inventory LOL - but to get more !!
> if you know how to sew and have a decent machine, you can get some canvas and
> ...


I agree with Druid, you both have great collection. Well, for keeping your carving tools, you guys can also opt for a wooden box to retain your carving tools safe and organized.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

My carving set is a little different. I made all of them. Here are some links.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/183218

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/265290

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/183330


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Converted an old flatware box into a container for a couple carving tools, works well.








Also, here's another alternative for storage.


----------

